# Primitive Bowfishing



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

The thread about "if people are going hungry.." got me thinking about fishing. 
I remembered seeing this on youtube.

I was absolutely mesmorized and watched it several times. I looked around at enough of his videos to figure out that he's from New Zealand or somewhere there abouts. Anyway..

I thought some of you would enjoy, and maybe even relate. I confess I am incredibly envious of someone who has been able to learn these types of skills.

I'm sad when reminded of the simplest things we have forgotten, but most importantly failed to learn and/or teach. I'm guilty of plenty.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdO1Y30xoVs]Primitive Bowfishing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one of the best vids i ever seen.with great close ups.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

That was pretty cool. I had to laugh when the Coke bottle was used for primitive bowfishing, but all the close-ups of the sanding, cutting, and tying was great.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

:teehee:
heehee, yeah I reckon he didn't have much interest in drinkin it.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I agree that the video was well made with great closeups of the art of making those fishing arrows. It was super cool.

Primitive fishing is a great way to survive even around urban areas as well as in the wilderness. Fish traps will work while you're busy doing other things. Simply set them and leave them, come back at a time of your own choosing and take your catch home. If you desire to get fish under cover, or keep your trap locations secret, bait and set them only at night. 

Wild vines, willow branches or other flexible wood of like kind can be made into a trap, which is basically an elongated basket with the small end of a funnel set down into one open end. The fish go in, but can't find their way out through the same hole. 

Sorry for the thread drift here, because this video is worth forwarding to anyone you think may be interested in the methods of primitive bowfishing.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

No drift worries Fox.. good info there.

I am amazed at the information that can be obtained from youtube. I'm kind of a more visual learner. I bet some of the methods you mention might be found there too.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

elkhound said:


> one of the best vids i ever seen.with great close ups.


Now you are talking about the Primitive bowfishing and not the next video up which was Bikini bowfishing? Right?

Well either one, they was both awesome!


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Now you are talking about the Primitive bowfishing and not the next video up which was Bikini bowfishing? Right?
> 
> Well either one, they was both awesome!


I thought that one looked good, too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Native Americans used crushed berries and bark from certain ( china berry)trees to stun fish for harvesting. Rotenone dumped in the water will remove the oxygen, and quickly cause the fish to come up for air where they may easily harvested with a dip net.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

vicker said:


> Native Americans used crushed berries and bark from certain ( china berry)trees to stun fish for harvesting. Rotenone dumped in the water will remove the oxygen, and quickly cause the fish to come up for air where they may easily harvested with a dip net.


The hulls of black walnuts can be used to poison fish in a small pond or a body of sluggish water. Indians sometimes would dam a small flow to slow the current then use the walnut hulls to stun the fish and capture them for food. The poison in the hulls creates a respirtory dysfunction. Tidal pools in salt water can be done the same way, affecting octopus and other edible seafood that may hole up awaiting the next high tide. 

Put the walnuts into a cloth bag or burlap, crush them by running your truck tire over them on a hard suface (or beat them with a mallet) but watch out if you handle them, they will stain your hands.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

vicker said:


> Native Americans used crushed berries and bark from certain ( china berry)trees to stun fish for harvesting. Rotenone dumped in the water will remove the oxygen, and quickly cause the fish to come up for air where they may easily harvested with a dip net.





foxfiredidit said:


> The hulls of black walnuts can be used to poison fish in a small pond or a body of sluggish water. Indians sometimes would dam a small flow to slow the current then use the walnut hulls to stun the fish and capture them for food. The poison in the hulls creates a respirtory dysfunction. Tidal pools in salt water can be done the same way, affecting octopus and other edible seafood that may hole up awaiting the next high tide.
> 
> Put the walnuts into a cloth bag or burlap, crush them by running your truck tire over them on a hard suface (or beat them with a mallet) but watch out if you handle them, they will stain your hands.


My mom,(full blood N.A.) who grew up in the 20's and 30's, would tell me stories of her family doing this in the fall when the walnuts would fall to the ground. She said the fish would float up to the top of the water, drunk like, and they would wade around and grab them and put them in a gunny sack to take home. 

I live on a small creek and have walnut trees galore, but I have never tried it.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Oldcountryboy said:


> My mom,(full blood N.A.) who grew up in the 20's and 30's, would tell me stories of her family doing this in the fall when the walnuts would fall to the ground. She said the fish would float up to the top of the water, drunk like, and they would wade around and grab them and put them in a gunny sack to take home.
> 
> I live on a small creek and have walnut trees galore, but I have never tried it.


Give it a shot and tell us how it goes! I have walnuts, but no water.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

partndn...check out these remakes of otzi..the iceman arrows.he was so advanced for 5,000 years ago....changeable tips.

[youtube]EoNmUJWNCMw&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]lOYE5-lWNCY&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]WlyWaRAuDRM&feature=plcp[/youtube]


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow those are fascinating too!


----------

